# ELP tribute band.



## Chris Hobson (May 27, 2022)

I just had an email from Tom Szakaly, the keyboardist of Emerson Lake & Palmer tribute band Noddy's Puncture.

Hi folks,
After no gigs for over 2 years we have our first Rochdale Ukrainian Club gig on Saturday 25th June. Tickets are £15.

Also we will be using our new QUADRAPHONIC P.A. system for the first time and we have new numbers to play for you too.

Unfortunately until now we've only sold 11 tickets and I am thinking of cancelling but thought I'd let you know first. If we sell enough then we'll go ahead.

If you buy a ticket and we do end up cancelling, I'll be refunding all ticket purchases. Hopefully we will sell enough - please consider supporting us.

We can take Paypal payments but please use "friends&family"... this is the email address to pay....      noddyspuncture@hotmail.com

"Come And See The Show..!"

If there are any prog rock fans out there, NP put on a pretty good show and are definitely worth seeing.


----------



## Vonny (May 27, 2022)

Saw Carl Palmer's ELP tribute band in Hessle a few weeks back. Sadly no keyboards!!!! So if anyone out there likes Emerson in particular (he was my absolute hero in the 70s) I suggest the above band is the better of the two!


----------



## harbottle (May 27, 2022)

Huge prog rock fan - love ELP, but never got the chance to see them.
Currently gutted that Alan White from YES has died.


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 27, 2022)

Vonny, do you live near Hessle then? I've seen the Carl Palmer Band twice, once at Beverley and once at Hessle. I quite like the guitar based versions of the ELP instrumentals that they do. At the Hessle show the guitarist did a solo version of the William Tell Overture.


----------



## Vonny (May 27, 2022)

My partner comes from Hessle and he still has family there so we are in that neck of the woods quite often (we live in Doncaster though I hail from the West Riding). I take it you are East Riding if you are doing Beverly and Hessle?
Once I'd got over the shock of no keyboards eek:) I quite enjoyed the guitar based versions.
Not a patch on ELP in the 70s mind you. In fact I enjoyed the Brain Salad Surgery gig in London so much, I managed to get my dad to take me and a mate over to see them 10 days later in Liverpool (too young to drive in 1974!)


----------



## Chris Hobson (May 27, 2022)

I live in a village between Hull and Hornsea. I'm going with wifey to see Queen and Adam Lambert in Manchester on Monday. I never got to see ELP live even though I've been a fan since I was in my late teens. Noddy's Puncture have the classic ELP type line up of keyboards/drums/guitars & vocals.





__





						Noddy's Puncture – The UK's only ELP & The NICE Tribute Band
					





					noddyspuncture.co.uk


----------

